# Is Paul McCartney dead?



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I've known about this supposed conspiracy for years but last week I was bored and I started researching all over the internet,finding hundreds of clues on their albums,songs,the differences in Pauls height,face,etc.. I am a huge Beatles fan and I've actually started to think maybe Paul McCartney really is dead?



What do you all think of this conspiracy?Could it be true?Or just a bunch of weird coincidences?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought it was all a bunch of crap honestly, till I watched the other one where the brought in the forensic investigator. The difference is crazy. The forensic investigators set out to prove this was a hoax and now believe it themselves, kinda says a little something. There's a few things that the other movie touched on that they didn't bring up here. His ex for one. He had a girlfriend in London I believe, who got pregnant with his child, he asked her to aboart so it wouldn't cause "drama" anywho they stayed in contact until after 1966, time of the supposed car crash. She, hurt, then asked for a DNA test to prove he was her daughters father and he imideatly agreed. Tests showed no DNA match, so she set out to prove that man was a fake. She had a photo album of her and Paul's time together and in this book was a lock of hair she had cut off the back of his hair. He refused over and over to have a comparison test done. He refuses to give a hair sample. Kinda strange huh. And why didn't anyone ever notice that Paul pre 66 was left handed and after 66 was magically right handed, again very strange. The most damning part of the whole thing is the skull comparison. The forensic evidence shows that the jaw and nasal passages are different before and after 66, along with the placement of the teeth as well. Very very strange.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Who is Paul now if the fake one died in 1977?

Left hand right hand doesn't bother me. My sister ambidextrous too. People can't cover that up for that long without someone doing something. Lol at the girlfriend needing Maury to test all her man cause she wanted t to be Paul so bad she forgot about all the others who could be her baby daddy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is just too weird to me. The one on the left is a pic taken of Paul in 66 and on the right was taken one year later in 67. That totally doesn't look like the same person to me. It looks very strange. I'm not saying anything either way but there's a lot of strange shit goin on there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow that is like 2 different people, chin is diff nose is different the later one has a larger more defined nose while the older pic is smaller more dish to it { im sure if broken could maybe effect the look but to me that is completely off} and looks like he aged alot in that 1 year . interesting though.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> This is just too weird to me. The one on the left is a pic taken of Paul in 66 and on the right was taken one year later in 67. That totally doesn't look like the same person to me. It looks very strange. I'm not saying anything either way but there's a lot of strange shit goin on there.


Yea the guy on the right looks YEARS older than the one on the left. Crazy I've never heard of this before. So I just called my dad because he loves the Beatles and he knew all about it. Could you post a link to the video you watched with the forensic expert? I would be interested in watching it. Crazy stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea the guy on the right looks YEARS older than the one on the left. Crazy I've never heard of this before. So I just called my dad because he loves the Beatles and he knew all about it. Could you post a link to the video you watched with the forensic expert? I would be interested in watching it. Crazy stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm gettin ready to drop my little one off at school but ill post it when I get back  what does your dad think? So weird.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> wow that is like 2 different people, chin is diff nose is different the later one has a larger more defined nose while the older pic is smaller more dish to it { im sure if broken could maybe effect the look but to me that is completely off} and looks like he aged alot in that 1 year . interesting though.


It wouldn't change all that much though  my nose doesn't look any different now then in older pics and I had that accident where I flew out of the car and smashed my face on the pavement. I broke the crap out of my face and you can't really tell in pics at all


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I'm gettin ready to drop my little one off at school but ill post it when I get back  what does your dad think? So weird.


Thanks! My dad says he used to think it was a load of crap but the more he looked into it the more he didn't really know. I showed him that video. The thing that really got both of us was if the real Paul died in 66 and the fake Paul died in 77 who was the 3rd guy?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> This is just too weird to me. The one on the left is a pic taken of Paul in 66 and on the right was taken one year later in 67. That totally doesn't look like the same person to me. It looks very strange. I'm not saying anything either way but there's a lot of strange shit goin on there.


Looks like the same guy to me just years older. He could have broken his nose and that is maybe why that is not the same. I find the mouth and the teeth to be the same. It is sort of odd though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I couldn't find the first link that had the movie clips but this is about the two forensic investigators.

Paul McCartney died in 1966: forensic evidence


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

patty said:


> Looks like the same guy to me just years older. He could have broken his nose and that is maybe why that is not the same. I find the mouth and the teeth to be the same. It is sort of odd though.


The teeth are super off, by what the forensic people show, and if the pic was taken years later I could see maybe, but the pic on the right was taken the very next year. I'm not sure I've ever seen someone age that terribly in one year.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I started looking up more stuff and I found an article where Mark David Chapman,the man who killed John Lennon,was brainwashed into killing him because supposedly Lennon was going to make it public that Paul is dead.This is really weird.I really think that Paul is dead now but I just can't force myself to believe it,the differences,the change in all their songs after 1966,the clues,it just all fits together.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't know nor did I care about any of this and now here I am at work doing all kinds of research into it lmao.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Notice how Paul or Fauls,the only one in red,why?Does red symbolize death?


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

When Letterman is about to bring up the question that Paul,or Faul knows is coming,his legs tremble,he looks around nervously,he scratches his eye nervously,and then at 1:42 he looks around nervously or like he was relieved or he was thinking after saying "This is him." Maybe he was thinking "I probably shouldnt have said that"


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

http://digilander.libero.it/jamespaul/fc1.html

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Paul Really Is Dead: Part 1 of Facial Comparison: Getting A Reference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Woah,he really is dead.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea that link I shared had some really good proof.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol Right Holly XD. I've never really been a huge Beatles fan or anything and I thought it was crap till the sientists did forensic stuff, now I'm looking up all kinds of stuff for more info. Very trippy stuff.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I watched this video and I think it did a good job explaining some of the conspiracy stuff. 



I just don't think they could have pulled that off.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So who is the the THIRD PAUL!!!!! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think they got some things totally messed up, like 3 Pauls lol. There was only one replacement, I think  One of the most eerie things was the facial recognition and the change in eye color. And what about the interview with Linda where she talks about being betrayed and how the secret she knows can devistate the world and then goes on to say, "Protect me" that was very very strange.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I think they got some things totally messed up, like 3 Pauls lol. There was only one replacement, I think  One of the most eerie things was the facial recognition and the change in eye color. And what about the interview with Linda where she talks about being betrayed and how the secret she knows can devistate the world and then goes on to say, "Protect me" that was very very strange.


Which video was that I missed it I guess?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't seen that vid,can you put the link to that vid.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't link YouTube from my phone but if you go there in the search part put in The Winged Beatle and its part 5 that had Linda talking about the box of info she has that will be released if anything happens to her, and how the world isn't ready for the truth it's too devistating.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rabbit said:


> I watched this video and I think it did a good job explaining some of the conspiracy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think they could have pulled that off.


Actually I found more holes in this then in the actually death theory simply because he has everything all twisted up from what supposedly happened.

1. The badge was not suppose to represent OPD, for officially pronounced dead, it was the patch for the Onterio Provdence Poliece, which was supposed to represent that he was a Police officer in Canada before he became the new Paul, according to the theory.

2. I'm not sure where the heck he got that info but I've never head any of the theorists say anything about a meter maid. The theory was he picked up a hitch hiker who had got excited when she realized who he was, it was thought that because the girl was freaking out he didn't notice the light changing to red.

3. That was not just a still pic. That was from video footage and supposedly that was his left handed bass, making the pick guard upside down as it would be for a normal guitar if strung upside down for a lefty. Is it possible for it to have been reversed to look that way, possibly but he's been seen wrighting with his right hand as well, remember the fraud charges? He was brought to court for DNA testing on a girl who said she was his daughter. The DNA testing didn't match and she noticed that he'd signed the document with his right hand, which Paul was left handed. She then accused Mccartney of sending a look-a-like in to do the DNA test and says the man that submitted the DNA was not him. That is something I find super strange. And why was her paying her mother all those years if he never believed that was his daughter. It's all pretty strange but I don't really think that video explained too much of anything and he changed things around a bit to "debunk" them better.

What I'd like to see is someone debunk the facial recognition, or show one that proves the pre 66 Paul didn't die. At this point it looks pretty freakin creepy that the skulls don't match at all.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Actually I found more holes in this then in the actually death theory simply because he has everything all twisted up from what supposedly happened.
> 
> 1. The badge was not suppose to represent OPD, for officially pronounced dead, it was the patch for the Onterio Provdence Poliece, which was supposed to represent that he was a Police officer in Canada before he became the new Paul, according to the theory.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll have to read more into this but I just don't understand how they could have pulled this off and why. They could have carried on without Paul had he died. I honestly don't have enough information to form a conclusion though and thanks for dissecting the video.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rabbit said:


> I guess I'll have to read more into this but I just don't understand how they could have pulled this off and why. They could have carried on without Paul had he died. I honestly don't have enough information to form a conclusion though and thanks for dissecting the video.


Your very welcome  I've watched a few of the documentaries and looked through some research websites and find some things to be very very odd. I haven't made it all the way through yet but I just started watching The Last Testimate of George Harrison. It starts out with a man talking about the package he received one day. It had no return address but was postmarked in England. When he opened it up it was a mini tape recorder and two cassette tapes entitled "The Last Testimate of George Harrison. The tapes were analyzed with voice recognition 5 separate times and has been labeled "inconclusive" while the voice does match to a certain extent they found some decrepincies and say they can't prove either way that yes it is him, or no it's not. Anywho he starts by stating he was in the hospital after an attack. Then goes on to say why. The audio is also accompanied by several different videos. One that caught my attention was of "Paul", or "Faul". When asked about the rumor that he'd been dead for a few years he makes the strangest statement. He says, "I wasn't really dead, no not at all, just a good replica". WTF? Why the hell would he say that? Then Lenno asked him what he thought about the rumor. He laughed. Then Leno says, "yea that was part of it, someone was suppose to have been a look a like and came in to replace you" and he says, "That's me" again WTF? Was insinuating that yes he is not the real Paul? I also find his explanation for Abbey Road to be totally ridiculous. It was super hot out so he took of his shoes? How is that even logical? I don't know about you but if I'm hot I'd take off my jacket not my shoes, and if it was that hot wouldn't you want to keep them on so they didn't burn in the hot pavement?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Your very welcome  I've watched a few of the documentaries and looked through some research websites and find some things to be very very odd. I haven't made it all the way through yet but I just started watching The Last Testimate of George Harrison. It starts out with a man talking about the package he received one day. It had no return address but was postmarked in England. When he opened it up it was a mini tape recorder and two cassette tapes entitled "The Last Testimate of George Harrison. The tapes were analyzed with voice recognition 5 separate times and has been labeled "inconclusive" while the voice does match to a certain extent they found some decrepincies and say they can't prove either way that yes it is him, or no it's not. Anywho he starts by stating he was in the hospital after an attack. Then goes on to say why. The audio is also accompanied by several different videos. One that caught my attention was of "Paul", or "Faul". When asked about the rumor that he'd been dead for a few years he makes the strangest statement. He says, "I wasn't really dead, no not at all, just a good replica". WTF? Why the hell would he say that? Then Lenno asked him what he thought about the rumor. He laughed. Then Leno says, "yea that was part of it, someone was suppose to have been a look a like and came in to replace you" and he says, "That's me" again WTF? Was insinuating that yes he is not the real Paul? I also find his explanation for Abbey Road to be totally ridiculous. It was super hot out so he took of his shoes? How is that even logical? I don't know about you but if I'm hot I'd take off my jacket not my shoes, and if it was that hot wouldn't you want to keep them on so they didn't burn in the hot pavement?


Lol those were my 3 main WTFs also. Not to mention I always have thought Paul was cute as a button when he was a kid but grew up to be BLECH...no wonder lol. Also you can't deny that in 66 Paul's face was chubby and kinda round, 67 "Paul's" face was long and lean, and in the 70s "Paul" underwent multiple surgeries to make his face more rounded and his eye droopier. Who has surgery to make you look heavier and doped up?? Nobody.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw its age and maturity. I mean seriously why would they cover it up? And wouldn't Linda had noticed she had a new husband in 1977? Especially when John died before the second one, I think pictures are easily manipulated. Like the one above, his chin and eye brows are not lining up. And the one on the right is closer to the camera than the one on the left.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you watch the winged Beatle they didn't get married until 67 so it would've been William/Paul already.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sorry guys it wasn't Linda it was Heather in the interviews. They weren't together until 69 I believe. I'm not sure why they'd cover it up but there's some strangeness about the whole thing. And BTW the last Testimate movie was total crap  it seemed like it was very very imbelished. I'm still having a hard time getting past the facial recognition. Skulls can't grown and elongate like that. Another thing I find very very strange is his change in height. He was just about the same height as the rest of them but suddenly stood inches above the rest of them even with no shoes on. If he'd just do a damn DNA comparison agains his younger brother it would have put an end to it all once and for all, so why not just do it? I don't know but the face thing really gets me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Elvis told me Paul is alive and well, so there you go. C'mon now, I think you're getting caught up in this too much. Now, Jim Morrison...he is alive.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO,  Elvis died on the crapper :flush: usually I'd agree and say its all crap but I seriously can't get passed the face and ear thing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so this kinda had me thinking and the more I look into it the more I feel like Alice falling down the rabbit hole. There's so much strange stuff surrounding all this and I'm not sure what to think. If anyone is interested there is a blog Plastic Macca, and she has a lot of interesting thing to say about all this. Also the rotten apple series on YouTube shows a ton of strangeness as well. What I find very strange is that "Paul McCartney" seems to have forgotten a lot of the history of the Beatles. He seems very confused on the early Beatles history. Also there's a freeze frame from the Magic Mystery Tour movie that sent a chill through my whole body. It looks like Paul dead in a coffin. Here are two images from that movie that freaked me the hell out. Why on earth would they flash these images? What's up with that? Creepy?

This first one is a super creepy looking doll










And I don't even know what to say about this one except CREEPY!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Ok so this kinda had me thinking and the more I look into it the more I feel like Alice falling down the rabbit hole. There's so much strange stuff surrounding all this and I'm not sure what to think. If anyone is interested there is a blog Plastic Macca, and she has a lot of interesting thing to say about all this. Also the rotten apple series on YouTube shows a ton of strangeness as well. What I find very strange is that "Paul McCartney" seems to have forgotten a lot of the history of the Beatles. He seems very confused on the early Beatles history. Also there's a freeze frame from the Magic Mystery Tour movie that sent a chill through my whole body. It looks like Paul dead in a coffin. Here are two images from that movie that freaked me the hell out. Why on earth would they flash these images? What's up with that? Creepy?
> 
> This first one is a super creepy looking doll
> 
> ...


Yea I'm totally obsessed with it at this point. I've argued with people till Im blue in the face and to me there is a TON of evidence leaning towards it being true and not much of any really against it. I have all of the creepy song clips stuck in my head lol. My husband, my dad, my sister, my aunt, I have them all convinced as well. Crazy stuff!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ya know Ryan is not at all into stuff like that but when I started showing him stuff from both perspectives he thinks Paul may be dead and was replaced as well. If you look around at old pics and albums vs the "official" photos they put out it is obvious that there had been photo tampering to make the real Paul look like this new guy so the differences weren't so noticeable. How is it that he went from bring this sweet light hearted guy who always joked with interviewers to the ugly cold man who doesn't know what he's talking about. Odd indeed. I find more evidence shows that the person we know as "Paul McCartney" is not really James Paul McCartney at all. Also I caught an interview with the Beatles manager where he slipped up and said, "yes you mean over the grave" and then the interviewer said, "oh so it is a grave?" And then he fell silent for a minute, then changed the subject.(Sargent Pepper album cover is what they are talking about)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I've been digging around into all and any Beatles info I could find and see if I can put this together. One thing many people have overlooked was in 66 the Monkey had their first radio program. During the middle of that program the broadcaster said he had just received word one of the Beatles was killed in an automobile crash and the story was coming up at 11:00. When 11:00 came around nothing was mentioned at all and no one ever mentioned it again and shortly after the radio guy was replaced. So for them to say this all started with college students in 69 is totally false. It was brought up in late 66 but was just passed off as misinformation. They never played live after that except on top of the apple building. Again pretty weird. Then they announce they will never tour again? Strange again. I have in fact found proof of photo manipulation. There was an issue of the Beatles magazine that used a recycled pic of Paul from 66 but edited a ridiculous fake mustache on it and stretched the head to make it look more oblong instead of round but putting the pics side by side you can tell they are the exact same pic but one is edited. Why would they do that to an official Beatles magazine cover? Why edit on a mustache instead of just taking a current pic of him, unless he wasn't around to take any pics. Another thing my friend and I noticed. People who don't know Paul Mccartney or this story have no trouble spotting that they're intact two different people. My friend and I had a theory so we tested this out and it was pretty surprising to say they least. Ryan's mom has been a life long Beatles fan and has lots of stuff for us to look at  anyways we got a bunch of different pics of Jonny Depp, since his appearance and facial hair is always changing, pics of Steven Tyler, and pics of Paul Mccartney. Now the pics of Paul we used were only from 65-68 so that it wouldn't be to drastic of age difference. Out of all of our kids 2 five year olds, a seven year old, and a 12 year old, when we mixed them all up and asked them to play who's who, all the kids ended up with 4 piles. Isn't that interesting. They have no clue what we've been talking about not were they coached in any way at all but my thought it that they can see this right away because they were not conditioned to see the two people as one as we have been in the past. Very very interesting. The funniest thing though was when my friends boyfriend told her daughter that Paul after 66 was the same person she was like, "yea right your retarded" and then kept texting her little friend :rofl:


----------

